
Am I “banned” from Google or Should I “ban” Google? - daniellee85
I have been onsite three times with Google.<p>Eww, right? &quot;Why would you do that yourself?&quot; Well, My girlfriend is there I always wanted to be with her, as we did at graduate school. And I wanted to be or as &quot;good&quot; as her.<p>The first two times were myself to blame: not enough time practicing the quizzes and bad timing. The third time recruiter contacted me again, I spent months to go over fundamentals&#x2F;algo&#x2F;coding systemically. The feedback turned out to be generally good (two strong hires), but with a mix that my recruiter revealed that my second interviewer, who also delayed my process by two weeks, he gave me the no hire and his feedback was I &quot;needed a lot of hints&quot;?! where he was spending a lot of time asking my experience and leaving me 15 minutes doing the quiz and coding. Worse, he did not give me the opportunity to fix my code the moment I wrote it out! Unfair! While I could not afford to lose the &quot;last&quot; opportunity, but someone like him just destroyed everything! I got rejected by the hiring committee, even though my team match was successful!<p>My girlfriend told me your career is not about stupid google, nor about her. I totally agree with him. However, I felt confused and defeated. I searched online that google is very good at using statistics to judge candidates. So the one No hire is not the only reason, but is it the hiring committee can see all the previous performance before that made the conclusion I was weak, not worth to hire, no matter how many strong hires or recommendation of its own googler? Of course, they don’t cares about how hard you worked. Once a loser, loser forever, in their eyes?<p>The recruiter encouraged me to try in the future. But I think I might have been put in their blacklist or something. I still felt great shame to even ask the question: If the recruiter contacted me again, should I try it one more time? or I should really ban google myself? Because the next time they will still see me as a loser?
======
Theophraustous
It seems like you're just upset that you didn't get the job. If you want to
work with your SO and this would enable it then why should you being bitter
about trying again?

From what I've seen it takes many applicants several tries to get in to
Google, and if that's the case this hasn't put you on any "blacklist". Make
sure next try you're aware of these practices and think through the problems
before writing your 1st line of code.

~~~
daniellee85
True about "think through the problems before writing your 1st line of code".
The reason that "why should you being bitter about trying again?" maybe about
the rumor of "three-interview limit".

~~~
Spoom
Three interview limit referring to this: [https://www.quora.com/How-many-
times-can-you-interview-with-...](https://www.quora.com/How-many-times-can-
you-interview-with-Google-1/answer/Bob-See)

Former Principal Recruiter saying that Google has a policy where people who
have interviewed onsite with engineering three times should not ever be
reinterviewed, and will be blocked later in the process if they somehow get
onsite again. There is some debate about whether or not this is still
enforced, though: [https://www.teamblind.com/article/google-interview-
qvZnatoN](https://www.teamblind.com/article/google-interview-qvZnatoN)

